
LA tunnel rides at 150 mph for $1: summary of Elon Musk’s Boring Company talk - mkempe
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/l-tunnel-rides-1-six-takeaways-elon-musks-boring-company-talk/
======
mehly
Skid row 2.0 here we come.

